# Cute Dog Sweaters



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This is for those of you that dress your furbabies. I just ordered Lexi a bunch of cute (and cheap) sweaters from PetCo.com. Their new Fall Apparel is out. It is also on sale this week for 10% off. If you have never bought from PetCo.com sign up for an account BEFORE checking out. You will get a 10% off coupon for being a first time customer. Also if you do not like the outfit and want to return it you can print something off the site and it will allow you to return it to a PetCo store. There is also a 1-800 numbe that you can call to get a refund on your shipping (I think).


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, so cute! Makes me want to move to a colder climate so Pico can wear some of those.....almost.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I love the Snowflake sweater on Glamour Dog's website, but it is $40. If it was $25 I would probably get it but I don't want to spend $40 on a sweater for a dog.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I could figure out what size to get Tuffy, I'm always worried it's either going to be too big or too small. What sizes do you all generally get your dog? And do you go by the measurements they have listed? I'm so confused :wacko: :lol: I've never been able to figure out if the measurements say 6-9 inches, does that mean the sweater is going to be that long, or that it will look best on a dog 6-9 inches. Tuffy is pretty long, but he's skinny so the bigger sweaters will probably be huge on him. I've not been able to try any dog clothes on Tuffy because our Petsmart has a measly selection of clothes and we don't have a Petco.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a sewing tape measure that I used to take Lexi's measurements. Lexi right now is 11-12 inchs from neck to the base of her tail. Since she is 6.5 months old and not done growing I ordered the larger size. I was a little worried that it would be too big so I went to PetCo's store and tried on outfits from the same brand. That way I could see if the medium was going to be too big. It is big on her but I would rather have it be too big than too small. Plus I figured the sweaters might shrink a little in the wash. If it is too big when I get it I can always return it.

If you are not sure if the outfit is the correct size you can always try calling the company and telling them what your dog's measurements are.

I found these directions on how to measure for your dogs size of Glamour Dogs website:

In order to find the right size of clothing for your dog, please complete the following measurements with a measuring tape;

1. "Back" Length from the base of the neck to the base of the tail.

2. "Chest" Size of your dogs chest, all the way round, directly behind the front legs and around the back.

3. "Neck" a comfortable distance around your dog’s neck.

If clothing sizes are labeled in inches, please measure their back from the base of your dog's neck to the base of the tail in order to find the right size.

If a clothing chart exists on the same page as your item, please refer to that chart.

If measurements fall between two sizes, please select the larger size.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Kristi!  I think I'm going to order a couple for Tuffy even though it's super hot here right now.. I'll be hoping for a chilly winter so he can show them off.









Btw, I found a coupon code for Petco.com for 20% off an order of $40: *<span style="font-family:Optima">affreg *</span>


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Mystify79: Most websites will list if the measurements are the length of the outfit or if it is the length of the dog. But if you are not sure then I would contact the store and ask. 

I love Glamour Dogs website. On a lot of their clothing they list the back size, weight, and chest. Most sites list just the back length.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is the one I used. I had some problems (accidently canceled my order and then could not get the coupon code back) so I called the 1-800 number. The lady gave me that code to use. Help a lot since I was ordering 8 sweaters. :lol: I could not make up my mind so I just ordered all of the the ones I liked. I ended up saving $17 something.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Nichole: I know what you mean about not being able to resist. I could not decide so I bought EIGHT sweaters. I am actually hoping that some are not as cute as they looked on the website. 

Here is what I got:
- Beyond Bliss Sweater in Lavender
- Mod Dog Sweater
- Cable Connection Pullover in Cocoa
- Hooded Sweatshirt in Red
- Mystic Tie-Dye Pullover in Red and in Blue
- Party Time Dog Sweater in Purple
- Stitch in Time Sweater in Red


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can only use one coupon/promotion at a time. I tried to combine a 10% off coupon and a coupon for free shipping. Found out you could only use one at a time. FYI: If you choose to modify your order after placing it the order is canceled when you click the modified button. You then have to make your changes and click the save button. I decided not to modify anything and used the back arrow to go back to the My Account page. Only to find out my order had been canceled. That is when I called the 1-800 and got the 20% off coupon.

The sweaters are already 10% off so with the 20% off coupon you are getting 30% off.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got to searching for cheaper priced dog apparel...look at this site:

Chiwawagaga

They have ADORABLE clothing for pretty cheap...I was surprised. In the $15's - $30's for really cute clothes...just might get something! And look at their photo gallery...the clothes are for all dogs! Oh, and if you look way down the list towards the bottom for the summer clothes, they have a dog in a pink bikini! Too funny! They even have hats and costumes...very unique stuff!

Thanks for the Petco post, I didn't know they had cute dog clothes!!

~Elegant


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey everyone.. If you ever have questions about sizing, we're always happy to try and help, doesn't matter if you shop with us or not.







And we have maltese, so we're pretty good with their sizes. 

Honestly, I don't understand why everyone makes a big deal about the back measurement.. it's really pointless.. I'm trying to phase it out on our site, but all the designers still use it. what is far more important is the chest size, that's how you know if it's going to fit.









It's like buying a dress based on length rather than size. If your an 8 you wouldn't get a 2 or a 14 because of the length.









Also, if anyone likes anything on the chiwawaga site, we have the same supplier, we can get all of the same stuff a little cheaper for SM members.









Hope that helps!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Lexi's Mom, those are very cute and cheap! We will definantely be ordering some for Caesar. He had a little blue turtle neck sweater that he wore last year, that I loved on him ( he wore it to my mother-in-laws wedding







), but it is way to small now.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They do carry them in the store but I was told they will not get the new fall clothes in until Sept/Oct. You can order them off the internet and get them in 3-6 days. I ordered 8 sweaters and shipping was only $5.41 (or $0.68 an item). I have noticed they do not have all of the clothes in the stores. It is usually only 10 different outfits in a bunch of different sizes. Also last spring most of the cute outfits sold out in the smaller sizes.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got Lexi's sweaters on Saturday. They were HUGE! I think the one I had tried on Lexi at PetCo was mismarked. Otherwise there is a huge difference in this year's medium vs last year's medium. 

Anyway I only liked 3 of the 8 sweaters that I had ordered.
- Beyond Bliss Sweater in Lavender
- Hooded Sweatshirt in Red
- Stitch in Time Sweater in Red

I called the 1-800 number and they said if I sent the sweaters back to them they would refund the cost of the sweaters plus the shipping (to me and back to them). I had to place another order with them though. Since I was planning on reordering the 3 sweaters I did.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got the new sweaters yesterday. They are so cute! I am going to have to return the sweatershirt though. Even the small is huge. 

Here are some pictures that I took of them.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have to get maxi fitted also because he has a long body for a maltese and he is thin so the smalls fit him lose arund his tummy but they arent long enough 
i have to take him fall shopping lol for his sweaters and his coat and shoes
how cute


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 25 2004, 09:17 AM
> *I got the new sweaters yesterday.  They are so cute!  I am going to have to return the sweatershirt though.  Even the small is huge.
> 
> Here are some pictures that I took of them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7631*


[/QUOTE]
Those sweaters are adorable!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lexi looks so cute in those sweaters!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was a PetSmart the other day and noticed they had gotten in a new line of dog clothes. They were really cute. They have coats, sweaters, shirts, etc. I got Lexi 2 new coats. One is for fall and then other is for this winter. Pictures


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lexi looks adorable in those jackets! The picture of her with her head under the pillow is so cute!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Lexi is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She was "hiding" her greenies. She puts it somewhere and then moves back a few inches and waits a few seconds and then pounces on it. It is almost like she is waiting for it to make the first move.  She hides the dang things all over my apartment.  

The thing I really like about the pink coat is the there is a part that covers her belly. She is so low to the ground I was worried about her little belly getting cold in the snow.







God I am such a mama!


----------

